# Cow is limping.



## jojoheff (Jul 6, 2010)

I have a young cow. Yesterday I noticed she was limping. One hind hoof and ankle are swollen. Today I noticed a steer is walking tenderly. 

We changed pastures yesterday and she was limping as they came on pasture. She is eating and gettting to water. 

They are totally pastured no additives other than kelp & salt. 

Any ideas?

jojo


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Has it been wet and muddy where you are? If so they could have footrot. If that is the case they need antibiotics. The best as I recall is sulfa.


----------



## randiliana (Feb 22, 2008)

I would agree, sounds a lot like foot rot. You'll need an antibiotic, either LA 200 or Penicillin should work for this.


----------



## Calfkeeper (Feb 1, 2006)

Our cattle are prone to foot problems in summer especially, seems like the "bugs" thrive in heat and humidity. We always use the LA 200 for them and it generally clears up in a few days. You've got to be prompt with it because if they get too bad they will just give up walking/eating/thriving and go downhill fast.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

it happens to me every so often as I have rough terrain and I just watch them close for a few weeks. as long as they are eating and drinking I let nature work but cows out here seem to be tougher then back east, we need 40 acres for 1 pair. if they seem to get worse i'll pull them in and do what the others have sugested.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

rancher1913 said:


> it happens to me every so often as I have rough terrain and I just watch them close for a few weeks. as long as they are eating and drinking I let nature work but cows out here seem to be tougher then back east, we need 40 acres for 1 pair. if they seem to get worse i'll pull them in and do what the others have sugested.


I think it's due more to climate than the toughness of the cattle. I doubt your cattle experience a lot of mud in the summer. Around here mud is a phenomenon that can occur in any month of the year. It is always worse in muddy weather.


----------

